# Some resin pendants.



## flynn (Mar 21, 2010)

Getting ready to pour some resin to make a range of pendant blanks to complement the pen blanks we have already . Thought I'd try turning some pre-production blanks this weekend to check on the colour combinations , what do you think ?

Wood N Workshop

To have a look at our pen blanks click here and for pendant blanks click here.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 21, 2010)

I like the one on the far right, it nearly looks like Paua/Abalone shell.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 21, 2010)

I think they look great.


----------



## David Keller (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice looking pendants...  Great looking pen blanks on that site as well.


----------



## broitblat (Mar 21, 2010)

I like the looks of the blanks and the pendants you made from them.  Some really nice things going on visually with the colors and figure.

  -Barry


----------



## thewishman (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow! There are some beautiful blanks on your site.
Asteroid, Purple metal, Pearl opal, and White and gold are my favorites.


----------

